

The Law of Late Projects - adamo
http://www.commonsense4commonpeople.net/2009/11/the-law-of-late-projects.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+CommonSense4CommonPeople+%28Common+Sense+4+Common+People%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
GrandMasterBirt
my co-worker one said "programmers are like gas, we expand to fit our
container." Referring to the fact that if given 3 weeks to do a 1 week project
it will take 3 weeks, maybe even run late because of extra features we decided
to include. Or we design technology now for the project specifically, etc.
Given a 1 week timeline though we still have no problem making it.

